
Random cryptocoins address pair key generator checking for lucky balance - yvonnick
https://errorna.me/tools/lucky/
======
deytempo
I knew someone would do this eventually. Eventually there will be new
underground crypto mining centered around brute forcing wallets of other
outdated currencies. Quantum processors could make this a thing.

------
tuesdayrain
It's amusing how you could test trillions of addresses per second and never
hit a used wallet in many lifetimes, yet with each click my brain was thinking
"what if I get lucky?"

